# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Cooking, Food Storage, & Preserving > Recipes Only >  A few pointers please :)

## Justin Case

I have decided to BBQ a couple racks of baby back ribs over labor day weekend,  I have never cooked baby backs before,  Not sure if i should boil/bake a bit before throwing on the grill  :Blushing:   anyone have any tips for me ??   :Smile:

----------


## crashdive123

I've never pre-cooked mine.  What type of grill will you be using?

----------


## Rick

Oh, Lord. This is like what's the best knife. 

First off, pull off the membrane on the back of the ribs. You can use a pair of pliers to get hold of it. If you use a strong steady pull it should come off in one piece. 

Here comes the my way is better than your way part. Here's my recipe for charcoal. I'm assuming that's what your using. 

   4 racks baby back ribs 
Soaked wood chips, if desired 
  2 lemons, cut in 1/2 
1/4 cup Classic BBQ Rub, recipe follows 
Favorite barbecue sauce 


Set up the grill for indirect heat and if using wood chips, place soaked chips directly on charcoal, or in smoking box of gas grill. Rub cut lemons over front and back of ribs squeezing to release as much juice as possible. Set aside for 5 minutes. Rub ribs liberally with spice rub and let sit, covered, for 15 to 20 minutes. 

  Place ribs (bone side down) in the center of the cooking grate or in a rib holder/rack over direct medium Low heat, making sure they are not over a direct flame. Grill covered (at about 325 degrees F, if your grill has a thermometer) for 1 1/2 to 2 hours or until meat is tender and has pulled back from the ends of the rib bones. 

  Do not open the grill for the first 30 minutesthis means no peeking; especially important if using wood chips. If the ribs start to burn on the edges, stack them on top of one another in the very center of the grill and lower your fire slightly. Twenty minutes before serving, unstack ribs, if necessary and brush with barbecue sauce. Remove ribs from grill and let rest 10 minutes before cutting into individual or 2 to 3 rib portions. Warm remaining sauce in a saucepan and serve on the side, if desired. 

  Classic BBQ Rub: 
2 tablespoons smoky paprika 
2 tablespoons kosher salt 
3 tablespoons sugar 
2 tablespoons brown sugar 
1 tablespoon ground cumin 
2 teaspoons chili powder 
1 tablespoon freshly ground black pepper 
1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper 
1 tablespoon onion powder 
1 tablespoon garlic powder 
1 tablespoon celery salt 
1 teaspoon oregano, crushed 

  Combine paprika, salt, sugar, brown sugar, cumin, chili powder, pepper, cayenne, onion powder, garlic powder, celery salt and oregano in bowl; mix well. For a smoother rub, puree ingredients in a spice grinder until well combined and all pieces are uniform (the rub will be very fine and tan in color). This step is important if adding to any homemade barbecue sauce. 

  Extra rub can be stored in an airtight container for up to 6 months.

----------


## Justin Case

> I've never pre-cooked mine.  What type of grill will you be using?


Propane,,,,,,,  Sorry rick, I should have told you I was going to use gas,,

----------


## Rick

In that case,

If you have a smoke box, fill it with wet chips and set it under the grate on the grease guard. My smoke box is just a pinch too tall but it still works. You can still use indirect heat. Set the smoke box on over the heat and the ribs on the other side. 

For the smoker, I don't do much to them at all. Remove the silver stuff and put them on to slow smoke.

I'm sure there are plenty of other recipes out there.

----------


## crashdive123

Rick's recipe looks like a good one.  The key for ribs is  s l o w  cooking.  Indirect heat at around 200 degrees or so.  Soaked wood chips (please don't use a pine 2 X 4 out of your garage).

----------


## Justin Case

> Rick's recipe looks like a good one.  The key for ribs is  s l o w  cooking.  Indirect heat at around 200 degrees or so.  Soaked wood chips (please don't use a pine 2 X 4 out of your garage).


agreed,,  ricks rub sounds great,,,,,,,,,,, wait,,,,,,  That came out wrong  :Blushing:

----------


## crashdive123

I also like to add a pan of water to the heat.  Helps keep the ribs moist.

----------


## Old GI

Orrrrrrr.  You could go to Texas Roadhouse.  Great ribs.  I was told they soak them in bacon fat; now there's a combination.

----------


## Justin Case

> Orrrrrrr.  You could go to Texas Roadhouse.  Great ribs.  I was told they soak them in bacon fat; now there's a combination.


Most of the fun is in the cookin'   :Smile: 

Hmm,,,  Bacon fat ?  i have Bacon Grease ?

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Here's everything you need to know.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMo9V...-wX-o&index=92

 I have tried the dry rub, and it's great. I also liked the sauce, but next time I would cut the recipe in half....it was way more sauce, than I needed.

 Also, I skipped the apple juice part......and I haven't tried doing corn that way.

 The ribs turned out really good. :Drool:

----------


## Justin Case

Thanks 2dumb,,,   I have some rub called "rib roundup" that's pretty good,  Ricks sounds better but i dont have the ingredients  :Blushing: 

Why remove the membrane ?

----------


## Rick

The membrane will do two things essentially. It will prevent any smoke and sauce from making contact with the meet and it will turn into almost gristle.

----------

